# Konflikt kart graficznych?

## Pryka

Witam mam spory problem... Powiem krótko... w pewnym komputerze są dwie karty graficzne jedna zintegrowana z płytą główną Asus, niestety nie wiem dokładnie jaka płyta ani jaki układ graficzny. Druga karta to Asus GF 8600 SE. Jakimś cudem wywaliło sterowniki od tego 8600 SE... zainstalowałem wszystko od nowa i jest problem. Zerowa akceleracja 3D w ogóle wszystko wygląda tak jak by było bez sterowników. Gdy wejdę w menadżer urządzeń przy karcie widnieje żółciutki trójkącik z adnotacją, że karta graficzna została wstrzymana z powodu jakiegoś problemu, domniemam, że owym problemem jest właśnie ten zintegrowany układ... 

Proszę o jakąkolwiek pomoc bo szczerze nie mam już najmniejszego pomysłu jak to ruszyć. System to Win Vista 32bit

ps. dodam, że w biosie opcja Init Display First  jest ustawiona na PCI-E

----------

## Garrappachc

Prawdopodobnie problemem jest Vista. Ja też mam integrę intela i Radeona HD5450 i wsio działa.

----------

## Pryka

To mi nic nie mówi

----------

## lsdudi

sciagnij sobie everesta (bedziesz wiedział juz co to za sprzęt ) i zainstaluj stery

----------

## Pryka

Wiem jaka to grafika przecież, stery instalowałem ze 20 razy zawsze to samo...

Nie wiem do czego poza sprawdzeniem modelu płyty głównej miałby się przydać Everest

----------

## dylon

Dokladny komunikat bylby wskazany. A bez niego mozna strzelac:

1. konflikt przerwan (ale musi to byc bardzo "slaba" plyta gl. aby na to pozwalala) aby wykluczyc, wylacz wbudowana karte graf. w biosie

2. uszkodzna karta graf.

3. niedokladnie "siedzi" w slocie

4. nie dostaje zewnetrznego zasilania (choc nie wiem czy 8600 tez takie ma. moj gf 9600gt takie ma i bez wlaczonego zasilania dziala tylko w trybie tekstowym, xorg juz nie wstaje ale w logach krzyczy o przyczynie  :Smile:  )

p.s. a odpalony jakis livcd mowi cos szczegolnego?

----------

## Pryka

Odpowiem na tyle ile obecnie mogę bo nie mam komputerka pod ręką niestety:

ad1. z tego co wiem i pamiętam jest wyłączona.

ad2. nie mam pojęcia przyjrzę się bliżej gdy będę mógł.

ad3. być może, ostatnio jak rozkręcałem komputerek to dociskałem ją bo była dość luźno również sprawdzę przy najbliższej okazji.

ad4. ta karta nie wymaga dodatkowego zasilania to low-end po za tym samo by raczej nie wyleciało sporo do tej pory działała poprawnie  :Razz:  W swoim komputerze również posiadam GF9600GT i dodatkowe zasilanie siedzi solidnie.

----------

